# My Sexy Beaches! 90% is MAC



## Lil_D (Jun 6, 2007)

I finally did it I took the Pic's Enjoy!

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...orVideo020.jpg
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...orVideo019.jpg
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...orVideo016.jpg
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...orVideo014.jpg
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...orVideo013.jpg
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...orVideo012.jpg
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...orVideo011.jpg
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...orVideo010.jpg
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...orVideo008.jpg
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...orVideo007.jpg
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...orVideo005.jpg


I will write what I have later.


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 6, 2007)

Im in LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with the eyeshadooowsss~! very nice collection =D


----------



## Lil_D (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you! I'm more of an eyeshadow person. I collect more on that than anything else. :0)


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 6, 2007)

i love all of your pigments and shadows. and here i thought i had a nice collection of eyeshadows. you do as well!


----------



## applefrite (Jun 7, 2007)

Lovely collection of e/s .


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jun 7, 2007)

wow your msf's and eyeshadows


----------



## mona lisa (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow Lil_D, that is an impressive collection! I am a bit jealous I must admit.


----------



## sincola (Jul 30, 2007)

That is an awesome collection!! Very nice!! I like the wide range of eyeshadow shades that you have.


----------



## wahine (Aug 17, 2007)

major lurve on your eye shadows! :loveya:


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 25, 2007)

nice


----------

